# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  تعلم متى تكتبها ـة ومتى تكتبها ـه....

## العقيق الاحمر

حقيقة وبواقع تجربة و اطلاع وجدت أن ثمة مشكلة في كتابة (التاء المربوطة) والـ
(الهــاء) سواء في المجلات أو في الصحف أو حتى في الكتب (المنقحة) ..
رغم ان قاعدة التفريق بينها في غاية البساطة ..
كيف ومتى تكتب ؟؟؟

( التــاء المربــوطة - ــة - )تكتب الكلمات بالتاء المربوطة عنــد :
1: التنوين
اذا كتبت كلمة واحترت هل هي (بالتاء) أم (بالهـاء) نوّن هــذه الكلمة واذا نطقتها (تاء) فهي تكتب بالتاء المربوطة ..
مثــال :
شجــرة .. بعد التنوين (شجرتون < كتابة خاطئة ولكني كتبتها لفظياً) هنا ظهرت الـتاء لذلك هي تكتب بالـتاء المربوطة
(أو)

2: إضافة (يــاء المتكلم للكلمة) 
واذا نطقتها تاء تكتب بـ (ـة)
مثال :
شجرتي < تــاء ... سيارتي ..  إلخ
أخرى ( كلمة .. علبة .. موسوعة .. حقيبة .. ساعة .. نظارة .. )
الهــــاءتكتب اذا نطقت (هــاء) عند تنوين الكلمة أو عند إضـافة ياء المتكلم عليها
مثـال :
أفواه, بعـد التنوين (أفواهون << لفظياً وليست كتابياً) هنا نطقت هـاء لذلك تكتب الهـاء
——–
معلومة سهلة لا تنسـوها :Ag:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلموا كتير ايها العقيق الاحمر
عنجد المواضيع التي تطرحينها كلها جميلة 
شكرا لكي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]كل الشكر أختي الكريمة .. معلومة مهمة .. الله يجزيكِ الخير [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جزاكي الله كل خير  :7anoon:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> يسلموا كتير ايها العقيق الاحمر
> عنجد المواضيع التي تطرحينها كلها جميلة 
> شكرا لكي


حبيبتي يسلمو انت الاجمل :SnipeR (69):

----------


## Sc®ipt

نايس  :Smile: 
شكرا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *[align=center]كل الشكر أختي الكريمة .. معلومة مهمة .. الله يجزيكِ الخير [/align]*


بوركتَ أخي هدوء عاصف

سعيدة بمرورك :SnipeR (27):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> جزاكي الله كل خير


واياكم يا زمردة...اُثَمّن مرورك عزيزتي :SnipeR (5):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> نايس 
> شكرا


كل العفو  :Smile: 
سعيدة بمرورك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو عقيق .. رائعه

----------


## الوسادة

و الله انا عانيت من هالمشكلة بس الحمد لله هلأ احسن بكتير 

موضوع كتير مفيد و زواره كتار ماشالله 

يسلمو عقيق بس بعد ازنك بدنا ننقله للمنتدى التعليمي العام

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> يسلمو عقيق .. رائعه



تسلميلي صديقة ..انت أروع  :Smile: 




> و الله انا عانيت من هالمشكلة بس الحمد لله هلأ احسن بكتير 
> 
> موضوع كتير مفيد و زواره كتار ماشالله 
> 
> يسلمو عقيق بس بعد ازنك بدنا ننقله للمنتدى التعليمي العام


أسعدني مرورك ايتها الوسادة..

انت بتموني تحطيه وين ما بدك  :Smile:

----------

